# Visa Subclass 189 Processing Time



## Jammanu (Jun 17, 2015)

Hello guys, can anybody give information related to processing time for Visa Subclass 189 after the case officer has been assigned. Case Officer was assigned last June 26, 2015 and all the requested documents were submitted this July 2, 2015. How long do I need to wait for the visa grant as I have heard that some are getting visa within a week.


----------



## rahulofpl (Jul 15, 2015)

With in 10 week you will get grant letter


----------



## Jammanu (Jun 17, 2015)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## ramank1981 (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi Jammanu,

Can you please tell me what date your application was submitted?

I submitted my application on April 24th for 189 and still waiting for Case Manager to be assigned.

Thanks
RK


----------



## Jammanu (Jun 17, 2015)

Application submitted May 7, Case Officer Assigned June 22, Requested Documents submitted July 2, Additional Documents requested and submitted today / July 22. What was your total points? Mine was 65. Dunno when they will provide visa..


----------



## adds85 (Jul 30, 2015)

hello people 

anyone here who got assessed by VETASSESS got grant ?


----------



## darwin (Jul 5, 2015)

Jammanu said:


> Application submitted May 7, Case Officer Assigned June 22, Requested Documents submitted July 2, Additional Documents requested and submitted today / July 22. What was your total points? Mine was 65. Dunno when they will provide visa..


Jammanu, did you get a letter about your visa already?


----------



## Jammanu (Jun 17, 2015)

darwin said:


> Jammanu, did you get a letter about your visa already?


Not yet. Dunno when they will grant. This waiting is really killing me.


----------



## darwin (Jul 5, 2015)

eptekar said:


> With in 10 week you will get grant letter


Some people say it may take up to 9 months.


----------



## nare1783 (Sep 12, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I applied for the subclass 189 on August 9th 2015. On 28th October 2015, I got a mail that a CO has been assigned for me and I was asked to upload my marriage certificate as the proof of custody of my son. I uploaded the marriage certificate in the Immi account the next day and replied to the email with the marriage certificate (all color notarized copies). The health checkup and PCC, I have already uploaded upfront from while applying. On 1st October, 2015, I got the updates from the HR department of my current employer that the immigration department has contacted for confirming my current employment. The HR department has promptly replied to the immigration department confirming my current position. It's been already 3 months now since then. I don't have any updates from the Immigration department and the status of the application in the Immi account remains 'Assessment in Progress'. Is this normal? or should I send the CO another email requesting updates.

Any inputs here would be really helpful.

Regards
Naren


----------



## jasonrebello (Nov 3, 2015)

H nare1783,

Usually the PCC is the last step in the process (at least in our case) and we got the visa within a month after that.

I suggest you contact your CO via email instead of wondering about the reasons.

It may just be a case of pile up of applications.

Stay positive!!


----------



## YuviSingh (Apr 29, 2016)

Hi,

What is the processing time upto grant for Visa 189 ?

Thanks
Syan


----------



## jasonrebello (Nov 3, 2015)

*Check with CO*



nare1783 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I applied for the subclass 189 on August 9th 2015. On 28th October 2015, I got a mail that a CO has been assigned for me and I was asked to upload my marriage certificate as the proof of custody of my son. I uploaded the marriage certificate in the Immi account the next day and replied to the email with the marriage certificate (all color notarized copies). The health checkup and PCC, I have already uploaded upfront from while applying. On 1st October, 2015, I got the updates from the HR department of my current employer that the immigration department has contacted for confirming my current employment. The HR department has promptly replied to the immigration department confirming my current position. It's been already 3 months now since then. I don't have any updates from the Immigration department and the status of the application in the Immi account remains 'Assessment in Progress'. Is this normal? or should I send the CO another email requesting updates.
> 
> ...


Hi Naren,

Three months does seem inordinately long after having submitted all required documents. I would email my CO already if I were you.

All the best!


----------



## Hassan Abbas (Apr 26, 2016)

*Dear All,*

I am working as a Banking Officer from last three years, now i would like to apply for visa subclass 189 under Accountant (General) head. so my question is that will they count Banking experience for Accountant or not?
or should I have to apply for another occupation.?
your valuable feedback will be highly appreciated.

Regards,

Hassan


----------



## jasonrebello (Nov 3, 2015)

*Check with Assessment authority*



Hassan Abbas said:


> I am working as a Banking Officer from last three years, now i would like to apply for visa subclass 189 under Accountant (General) head. so my question is that will they count Banking experience for Accountant or not?
> or should I have to apply for another occupation.?
> your valuable feedback will be highly appreciated.
> 
> ...


Hello Hassan,
Your best bet would be to check following links as they are the assessing authority for ANZSCO Code 221111 - Accountant

CPA AUSTRALIA

CHARTERED ACCOUNTANTS INSTITUTE

INSTITUTE OF PUBLIC ACCOUNTANTS

-------------------------------------------------------

VISA GRANT PROCESS - TIME STAMP
12.SEP.2013 - EOI Submitted
26.OCT.2013 - Medicals completed
28.OCT.2013 - Visa Application Submitted
04.DEC.2013 - Applied for Police Clearance 
03.JAN.2014 - Police Clearance Received
06.JAN.2014 - PR Visa Granted for me and my partner
23.AUG.2014 - Moved to Australia
---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ahmedissa981 (Sep 28, 2015)

*security checks for high risk countries*


hi , could anyone advice how long it takes for the security checks approval nowadays for high risk countries like Syria , i have uploaded all my documents Feb 2016 and still waiting their response .
if anyone with similar cases may also advice would be appreciated .

thanks in advance


----------

